# What is the best power rod for clogged drains?



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

The best drain cleaning machine is probably a "jetter". Basically, a jetter is a high pressure washer with a long hose you push into your drain pipe. You connect the jetter to a water supply and the electric pump pumps that water down the jetter's hose. The water comes out the nozzle at the end of the hose at anywhere from 800 to 2100 psi, and cleans the ID of your drain pipe clean as a whistle.

Because of the way the jetter works, you can use the same jetter to clear anything from a 1 1/4 inch drain to a 6 inch drain pipe. The jetter hose is much thinner and more flexible than a metal snake, so it's easier to get into and out of drains. The jetter hose doesn't rust like a steel snake, so there's virtually no chance of having it break or get stuck in the drain pipe.

But, even an inexpensive jetter is gonna cost more than $400, I think.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/KJ1350-Water-Jetter

Maybe have a video inspection of your drain piping done to see what's actually causing the clog. You may have a cracked drain pipe, in which case clearing it is only a temporary fix.


----------

